# OPK views



## RooRoo79 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hola - new here and I'm only just starting out  

I have started charting in order to understand my cycle better, and may start TTC with donor sperm in the summer, depending on how I feel over the next couple of months. So - as you can imagine, I walked in Boots and emerged half an hour later dazed & confused, clutching my debit card and a hefty receipt!

I bought Boots own OPK, and a CBFM which I have been using together since I understand CBFM isn't accurate month one when it's learning about your body. Now, the Boots own OPKs are strange - day 14 and 15 (today) I had lines I wouldn't say are faint but neither are they STRONG. Do you all find the Boots ones ok? 

The CBFM has been "high" every day since day 7 - I was getting worried about all sorts of things being wrong with me til I read that month 1 it often just gives highs  

Any views on which OPKs are the best / clearest?


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi RooRoo79, sorry, I never charted so can't help you with your query.  I think there was a discussion around this some time back on the Singles IUI thread?  Worth having a look at least.  However, I just wanted to say welcome to the singles boards and good luck.


A-Mx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi RooRoo,

I used Clearblue digital smiley faced ones. They are probably the priciest ones, but that said, there is no misinterpretation of two lines, faint lines etc. you either see smiley face or you don't!

What I would say is that I got positive results at varying times of the day though. Sometimes first thing in the morning, then negative in the morning and positive at 2pm. It became easier after a couple of months of charting because I knew at some point between Day 13 and Day 15 I would get my LH surge. 

I had a Clearblue monitor that I never got around to using...those seem more suited to male/female couple doing it the normal way every month.

X


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I would recommend you get a thermometer and start charting that way too, as it will help! I have used a range of OPK (non-digital) and find the results very difficult to interpret. The lines get darker but never seem to be as dark as the control line, but my temperature chart shows that I have ovulated day 16 for the past few months. 

This is a cheaper alternative to the digital OPKs - I use just one or two of these a month when the non-digital ones are starting to get darker around day 14 or 15.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi RooRoo,

I remember one of the girls saying that she had to test throughout the day as the peak was fleeting, as Inde says, have a look back and also at the treatment diaries.  I got some cheap OPK's off the internet way back but I just found them too light to really see.  I'm a fan of a controlled cycle for IUI with a trigger, otherwise I feel it's a bit hit or miss, that's just me personally.

Goooood luuuuuuck!
Diesy


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

When I was charting I used Toni Weschler's Taking Chart of Your Fertility computer programme where you chart symptoms, temps, dates, etc... www.tcoyf.com It was easy to use and keeps everything organised. It cost £15.

Diesy is right though for many it is simply easier to have a medicated cycle especially if your cycles are irregular and you're using UK clinic. 

I consider myself very lucky that I got pregnant on an unmedicated DIUI but in the end think it was down to perfect timing. My clinic is open 364 days a year and I was already in the country when I got the LH surge and was inseminated only a few hours after. 

My charts revealed I ovulated late in my cycle (Day 14 of 24 Day cycle) so off the back of this my GP prescribed progesterone pessaries as potentially there could have been implantation issues due to having a short luteal phase. Also temp showed ovulation took place very shortly after ovulation sticks turned positive. So I felt best for me to have DIUI as soon as possible after having LH surge.

X

/links


----------



## RooRoo79 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks you guys - I am gonna use my CBFM whole month and cheapies only on day 14 and 15 this month since this was when I think I ovulated last month. I had bought a digital thermometer but apparently it's not accurate enough for basal, so I will have to run to the chemist again this weekend!!


----------

